# Suche jemanden zum werben



## Psykun (20. Juli 2017)

Hallo ich suche jemanden zum Werben um  dieses Wochende also ab Freitag Chars auf 100 zu ziehen, außerdem zahle ich gerne ein weiteren Monat nachdem  3 Chars auf 100 sind, überweise ich diese per Paypal.

Ich spiele auf dem Server Aegwyn | Allianz.

Ts3 währe gut und ein alter von 18+ Jahren.

Battletag: Psykun#2771


----------

